# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  On cycle for 3 years & now I need desperate help!!! Please

## Payton34ferrari

Hello, let me start by talking full responsibility for my idiotic decision to stay on cycle for 3 years with no break. I am obviously paying for it now; but I need your help desperately. Here are the facts:

Been on for 3 years with no break
Took hcg twice a week 350 mg each time
Armidex .5 daily
I would go about 10 weeks & switch to another kind of test (sometimes Test p, then switch to test- e, then switch to cypinate) 1cc each time
70 % of the time I would use the test with another 1 cc of something else (deca , anavar , some kind of mixed blend, etc. totally careless.
I don't have blood work, but I got my sperm checked out at year 2 to see if I could have kids & the results were: decreased concentration (lower 10% of people) everything else was fine. 
I went to an endocrinologist & told my story; he told me to drop to 1cc once a week of test c. I had little confidence in this doctor & have been unable to find a doctor that had experience dealing with a situation (since I'm obviously an idiot & few people would do this).
I have ED bad. My balls have decreased in size & sometimes they literally go up into my body & out of my sack. I take the blue pill which works sometimes, but not well. I have to be really & I mean REALLY turned on for any chance at an erection lasting longer than 10 seconds. Totally embarrassing; I'm paying for my stupidity constantly. 
I don't know what to do; should I start some sort of pct? I am clueless. I see all the regular PCT's but what do I do? Can I every get my natural levels back or will I be on trT forever? I read a story about a bodybuilder who went 11 years without stopping. They gave him a shot of a medicine (begins with a "t" but I can't remember the name-apparently it helped to shock his system back-if you use too much of this stuff it may castrate you. Scary. Not that you would ever me in my shoes; but what would you do if you were me? I'm stupid; I know, but I am a guy who really wants to get healthy & do the right thing. I really appreciate anyone with experience help; I'll be watching the replys like a hawk. I literally live in fear about what I've done to myself. Thanks

----------


## Payton34ferrari

I apologize if I posted this in the wrong area. I transfered the question to the PCT area. My apologies.

----------


## almostgone

Just until you get some answers, run a Google on "Scally power pct protocol". 3 years on is a long haul and I don't know how well you will recover, but it's at least at starting point for research. Best of luck to you!

----------


## JaneDoe

Following!

----------


## slfmade

> Following!


Well, since you're following a 4.5-year-old thread I wouldn't hold your breath for long.

----------


## JaneDoe

> well, since you're following a 4.5-year-old thread i wouldn't hold your breath for long.


shit!

----------


## slfmade

> shit! ��


Don't worry about it. It happens to the best of us. Well, when I say "us" I'm not talking about me. I'd never do that amateur shit. And when I say don't worry about it, I mean strike 2. Better be careful... you're on your way out the door.


I'm just fvcking with you man. It's not a big deal. I'm just giving you shit.

----------


## JaneDoe

> don't worry about it. It happens to the best of us. Well, when i say "us" i'm not talking about me. I'd never do that amateur shit. And when i say don't worry about it, i mean strike 2. Better be careful... You're on your way out the door.
> 
> 
> I'm just fvcking with you man. It's not a big deal. I'm just giving you shit.


gr8!

----------


## JaneDoe

I hadn't noticed it was an old topic.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

If worst case scenario is trt, i dont see the problem.
A shot every 10th week is nothing to be afraid of.
Its better i would say.
Let u blast a couple of times a year, wo thinking of pct, recovery and shit.
No man, just pros, no cons as i see it.

Was there a kidissue aswell. Not studied trt and sperm q, but i do know , happiness in life got nothing to do with Kids. Health, economy and a good gf does. If she must have a kid, there are other options aswell. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------

